# Leaving for ND tomorrow!



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Been waiting for almost a year for tomorrow.

5 guys... 2 dogs over 750 shells of steel shot..and over 350 shells of lead for pheasant & grouse... oh ya its going to be good!

Spending 7 days on a farm- have full run of 1000 acres- paradise!

I'll post pics and I hope to have a you tube video posted eventually.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Good luck. I'm leaving end of the month. Hopefully they get the corn off for ya!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I sure wish I was going. Be sure to post how you do and PICS!!! I'm leaving today to go hunt opening day of inland duck in PA tomorrow.....not quite the same


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Good luck... I know what you mean I cant wait til the end of the month heading to Canada


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

ringmuskie9 said:


> Good luck... I know what you mean I cant wait til the end of the month heading to Canada


Hey when the H E double hockey sticks do I get to come to Canada? You don't think I've befriended you because its fun do ya?

We need to do a trip like this guy is doing to ND.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

ErieAngler said:


> Hey when the H E double hockey sticks do I get to come to Canada? You don't think I've befriended you because its fun do ya?
> 
> We need to do a trip like this guy is doing to ND.



Let me know.. I guy told me about a place in ND that is 100 bucks a day and you get 17,000acres of private land to hunt whatever you would like and this includes the lodging which is a house


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

ringmuskie9 said:


> Let me know.. I guy told me about a place in ND that is 100 bucks a day and you get 17,000acres of private land to hunt whatever you would like and this includes the lodging which is a house


If you ever go do that, count me in


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

My bro lives up there. Don't waste your money its waterfowl heaven up there. Just asking to hunt usually will get you in the door. Limits in 40 minutes.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Had a pretty good trip. A little disappointed on the ducks. I guess we worked harder then we expected to. We had to split up and take 5 different ponds in an area- that way, we kept the ducks moving. We didn't see ONE duck or goose in a feeding field. The crop fields suffered this year becouse of all the water. Its hard to scout when 1/3 of the roads are under water! I think the local birds had started to move out and the migration hadn't really started. By the 4th / 5th day we started to see more snow geese.

Pheasant hunting was alot of fun. They were everywhere. 

We shot: 63 ducks & 25 pheasants in 6 days of hunting.

The last two days we didn't chase the pheasants- we spent the afternoons scouting for the next mornings duck hunt.

The last morning (Fri) that we hunted I got my limit of 6 different ducks: mallard, widgeon, green & blue wing teal, gadwall & pintail. Very fun morning.

My dog of 1-3/4 yrs old- did excellent- all those hours of training at Buckeye paid off. 

His best retrieve was on a 200yd or so blind on a pheasant that ran.. 3 of us gave up and I planned on walking up the knoll to get him and leave... and here he comes trotting down the path at us with the pheasant in his mouth. Good times!

I'll post pics next.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

its a nightmare getting these photos off my photo page... using photobucket is much easier. it seems i can only post one at a time...


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds like a great time... What area were you hunting?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

nice hunt ... looks like fun


----------

